# Big, Gritty Chongqing, City of 12 Million, Is China’s Model for Future



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

That is why I like these websites. So I can talk to people in China directly and not read what the media is force feeding us.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

pflo777 said:


> 1. Why do those freaking columns be so tall?


Chongqing's nickanme is "mountain city". They need those columns due to the relief.


Btw, the subway system they are planning should be very, very deep if the same line you can get from the top of a hill crosses the Yangtze too. 200m+ deep at least in some points.


----------

